
Windows 8 designer: Why Microsoft forced Metro on us all - tim333
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/windows-8-designer-why-microsoft-forced-metro-on-us-all/
======
tim333
The article is actually a summary of "pwnies" comments on a Reddit thread.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1xvbsm/windows_8...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1xvbsm/windows_8_sells_100_million_fewer_copies_than/cff3y35)

I found it kind of interesting as I've often tried to figure out what
Microsoft were thinking when they did 8.

~~~
theforgottenone
Eh, where was this line of reasoning when I was hand editing autoexec.bat and
config.sys files to find an IRQ and DMA channel that would work with my
soundblaster?

Sounds like a steaming pile of BS to me. MS could have done a far better job
supporting both user levels by leaving the win7 gui alone, and adding in the
start screen, and allowing this specific option during setup.

Don't believe the arguments of "individual contributor" level employees. They
are lied to as much as we are.

